# What Type of Aggression does your dog display?



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't mean to make light of aggression, but I found this article that lists different types of aggression: Dominance, Fear, Territorial, Predatory and Displaced.

Happy Living - Types of Aggression in Dogs

I'm curious to know which, if any, category of aggression does your dog displays and how you are working on it? For me, an article like this is helpful so I can narrow down the areas I need to improve, helps to put a name on it. Molly is definitely under the Territorial category. The beagle I had as a child, often had Displaced Aggression. Hopefully, many of you will respond with "no aggression". So far it's been easier to work with the territorial car aggression, as you can get so many unknowing "volunteers" to walk or drive by, while we give Molly treats for staying calm. At home it's harder, not many people stop by.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax - fear aggression with dogs
Sierra - displaced aggression. If things startle her or if anyone gets to close to another person and makes a loud noise, she attacks the nearest dog. Usually Jax.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Predatory and territorial. 

I'm not working on it, he knows who is a friend or foe.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Apache - fear aggression
Kiya - will follow Apache's lead, by herself she is not fear aggressive at all, but has high prey drive so predatory
Lakota - predatory, her resource guarding is aimed at the other dogs so territorial

As they say if I knew then what I know now I would have been able to help Apache more. 
With Lakota I try to manage her guarding issues.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Predatory and territorial.
> 
> I'm not working on it, he knows who is a friend or foe.


You know this was exactly my initial reaction. There are various types and various levels/thresholds of aggression that the breed SHOULD have. Nikon also has some social aggression though quite a high threshold. The OPs article seems to imply that "aggression" is bad. Aggression is just.....aggression. What matters are the thresholds and whether or not they are appropriate.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Liesje said:


> You know this was exactly my initial reaction. There are various types and various levels/thresholds of aggression that the breed SHOULD have. Nikon also has some social aggression though quite a high threshold. The OPs article seems to imply that "aggression" is bad. Aggression is just.....aggression. What matters are the thresholds and whether or not they are appropriate.


 Good point.

I was also wondering if one type of aggression would be dominant in the responses, but it seems to vary with the dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> The dog with this type of aggression never rests.


That one made me laugh out loud. Nikon is protective of me and our property but some days I have to kick him to get him up! He must be part cat, sleeping 23 hours a day if I let him.



> dog can be confused by human babies


Ah nope...Nikon hasn't eaten any babies either!


----------



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)

Dominance- she growls and snaps at other dogs that try to take her toys. She once snapped at a doberman for taking too long at the water fountain.

Nothing; she's not trying to pick a fight and she drops the argument as soon as the other dog gets the message. Even if it's a puppy that takes repeated attempts because he's still learning proper etiquette, she doesn't do anything to inflict pain; she just tirelessly repeats herself.

Unknown- she is aggressive with unbalanced dogs. Maybe dominance?
I'm working on a way to handle this. 

Displaced- I don't why this is categorized as displaced, but she will chase and nip at a dog that puts his paws on her back or jumps on her because this hurts and throws her off balance (she has 3 legs and arthritis in hips and spine). Once, one dog completely rolled her over doing this when she was on a slight hill. I chased and bit the dog that time.

I have no issues with her protecting herself from pain.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Harley is Fear Aggressive towards people. 
-I have made a rule around the house that no guests can look, talk to, touch, or approach him. If they ignore him for a while, he does fantastic and is very comfortable. When I take him for walks, I take him where I know people won't be; after 2 years of socialization, I decided it was time to deal with his issues and make his life happy. 

He is also Territoral with other dogs.
- I don't need to control anything, he listens to me when I call him.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

That was an interesting link and I can see some things in there, but the way it is written is really extreme. Territorial would be ours, but definitely not to the extent he'd break out a window to get at something! Also a certain amount of fear, but much less than the article's description.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Our GSD doesn't show aggression, the Dachshunds do and it's purely territorial.
The Boston and Sheltie have no aggression.


----------



## blackmeadow (Sep 23, 2012)

Loki has fear aggression. 

He hates strangers, strange dogs, kids... If people hang around often enough, then eventually he learns to accept them. There aren't many people with dogs around here that will come over, but I'm sure he'd eventually be okay with dogs if he had contact with them. He's okay with new cats once he sees them often enough. 

He has nipped twice... once when he was about two, and my friend was sitting on the floor. She stood up, turned her back on him and went to walk away rather quickly, and he jumped up and nipped her on the butt. No marks left. The second time was when he was about five, and my ex tried to pick him up; the ex got bit. Can't say I blame the dog, the ex was rather abusive and hated dogs, hence "ex". The rest of the time, he just growls and crawls behind my legs.

I'm trying to learn to correct this, but I got him when he was an abused five month old puppy with lots of health problems. I'm not sure he'll ever be cured, and at this moment in time, there's really no need. We don't have people over, we don't meet people with dogs that often, and he behaves himself when he's out and about... he just doesn't want people touching him, and he doesn't want dogs shoving their face in his. They don't tend to, and even when they try, he casually walks around them and keeps on going.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Rey: According to that chart (which I think their dominant aggression may be confused with some fear aggression), Rey has all but the displaced aggression. She sometimes even barks and lunges out the door defensively IN CASE something may be out there, so maybe there's a new category: Premeditated aggression.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Predatory and territorial.
> 
> I'm not working on it, he knows who is a friend or foe.


 
And who is "Prey"? heh! heh! Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Gretchen said:


> I don't mean to make light of aggression, but I found this article that lists different types of aggression: Dominance, Fear, Territorial, Predatory and Displaced.
> 
> Happy Living - Types of Aggression in Dogs
> 
> I'm curious to know which, if any, category of aggression does your dog displays and how you are working on it? For me, an article like this is helpful so I can narrow down the areas I need to improve, helps to put a name on it. Molly is definitely under the Territorial category. The beagle I had as a child, often had Displaced Aggression. Hopefully, many of you will respond with "no aggression". So far it's been easier to work with the territorial car aggression, as you can get so many unknowing "volunteers" to walk or drive by, while we give Molly treats for staying calm. At home it's harder, not many people stop by.


 
I saw that article also - interesting ideas.

But they really missed on what some other folks call "Defense"; but i am no expert so will leave it to others to comment further.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

The only behavior I'm seeing in Spirit that only remotely resembles any of these types of aggression is territorial -- he barks at our neighbors in their yard and people coming and going in the road. Our front door is close to the road so that doesn't help.

But is that aggression? I'm not convinced. He hasn't broken through windows, hasn't tried to break the boundaries of our yard, and doesn't tear down the front screen door trying to get to anyone. 

I think he's okay 

What about Proactive Agression? Sometimes Spirit runs out in our yard barking like he's ready to defend, but there's nothing there!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

My last male developed I guess dominance aggression late in life. It was like he lost his mind. He started getting aggressive to everyone in the house now and then. 
My female doesn't fit any of them. Her aggression was out of control... but no rhyme or reason, just doesn't fit any of them. She wasn't a stable dog at all. 

Grim so far has NO aggression. I'm hoping to keep it that way, except for defensive.. which is fine with me!


----------



## dmariehill (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi - I'm new here - but this one caught my eye.

I have a rescued 5 yr old Shepherd mix who has fear aggression. He is incredibly fearful of strangers in or out of our home. He barks at them and backs away with his tail between his legs. We took him through a group obedience class with a trainer that was sensitive to his fear issue and insisted that the other class participants respect Jake's space needs. He is so much better now. We can have company without him barking at them constantly. He's still fearful and we don't allow them to initiate contact (physically and ask them not to watch him). He'll eventually come up and sniff them but doesn't want a pet. We keep him on leash during this time and when he's had enough (I can usually tell), I offer to let him go to crate and he gladly goes. It's his safe place. He has bitten my nephew once when he was running. The trainer thought it was his herding instinct, but I'm not positive (More on that in a separate thread). 

I also have a rescued mutt that's about 8 who epitomizes the descriptions of predatory aggression and I found you guys while trying to evaluate different training methods to help him. And yes, he looks at the new baby like prey. He's attacked a cocker puppy being held in someone's arms and he bit a friend in the butt a few years ago. He's only 28 lbs but he's more of a handful than my Shepherd mix. It takes 2 techs to hold him down while the vet gives him a shot or even an exam. And before anyone panics, we are keeping him well away from the baby, have extra gates in place for added security and he is never off of a short leash in the house at this time. We aren't taking any chances. I'm hoping to find an answer that keeps him from being rehomed. Wish me luck.

My third is a pug rescue who only has a little treat aggression that's easily managed by controlling her environment and making sure she's calm when she gets a treat. We haven't had an issue in months.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Duke: Predatory, Territorial, and he can show Dominance with other dogs, not people though. He's not extreme in any of these. I consider him a normal shepherd.

That's part of his breed... Not fixing it.

Zira: Only Territorial. She barks at anyone near our property and will not let a stranger in our house unless they are welcomed by us. She has the least amount of aggression (good or bad) that I've ever seen in this breed. I consider my golden retriever in a GSD body.

Storm: I can already see Dominance, Territorial, and Predatory making it's way in. However, like Duke... (other then dominance) none of it seems to be extreme or anything out of GSD standard... and a typical strong working like female. 

We are working on her dog aggression. Otherwise, everything else is pretty normal for what she is... keeping her like that.

Aggression is not always bad. This breed also calls for some aggression... that's what makes them good at what they are most commonly trained for (police, Schutzhund, personal protection, etc).


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

I see both predatory and territorial in my Standard Poodle. The predatory is controllable. Fortunately, he's learned to be good with my cats and reserve the real aggression for the squirrels.

The territorial aggression I don't mind. He sounds and looks vicious when anyone comes to the door, gate, or window which makes everyone back up a good bit while I grab his collar and get control of him before opening the gate/door. They don't need to know that if he got loose he'd just check them out, maybe give a lick or two and then come back to me. I could do without the barking every time anything moves on the street, though. That, we're working on.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hmmmm let's see. 

Babs: None.

Jenna: None. When Ninja attacked her, she defended herself and her puppies, no problem with that, not working on that.

Tori: None

Heidi: None

Ninja: same-sex pack or dominant aggression -- she is a wannabe leader and I have to protect her from getting herself killed. She is not dog aggressive, people aggressive, predatory aggressive. I am 
not working on this. I am just keeping the bitches away from her. 

Milla; None.

Joy: none

Bear: none.

Dolly: none.

Odessa: none. 

Gretta: Fear. When I got her back, she was pretty fearful, and barking out of fear toward strangers. I let her detox, and then started taking her to classes. We went most of the summer once a week. She has come a long way. She is not worried about people as much, not barking at them to get them to go away, took her microchip well even though they had to stab her more than once, and then check it with the machine. Next summer we will go to classes again. 

Any of them will bark if someone comes into my yard and they are in their kennels, or if they are crated in the back of my vehicle and someone comes up to the vehicle and peers in. I would expect that, and am doing nothing to stop that. If people just walk on by, they mostly don't bother to bark.

ETA: because of the thread last week, while feeding them one day, after putting their dish down for them, and they were eating, I put my hand down into their kibble and then moved the bowl about 4-6 inches. No reaction, except Dolly who, after I went out of her kennel, looked at me like she was wondering what that was all about. No food aggression.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Jäger: high civil aggression (dominance towards people). I work hard to foster it and improve its intensity
Katya: high civil aggression (dominance towards people). I work hard to foster it and improve its intensity. High dog aggression (dominance). She gets corrected for showing any posturing at another female dog


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Aggression is not always bad. This breed also calls for some aggression... that's what makes them good at what they are most commonly trained for (police, Schutzhund, personal protection, etc).


Per that chart mine doesn't have any aggressions and she qualified for Schutzhund with no problems


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Per that chart mine doesn't have any aggressions and she qualified for Schutzhund with no problems


A dog with no aggression cannot make a good schutzhund dog. The helpers a combatant, not a toy dispenser. The dog must show aggression at him/her


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> A dog with no aggression cannot make a good schutzhund dog. The helpers a combatant, not a toy dispenser. The dog must show aggression at him/her


I disagree....well I think I disagree. She did well and they were happy with her. She has prey drive, but I wouldn't consider it an aggression(or is it). They were definitely interested in her prey drive, if she didn't have that then she would have not qualified. *She barked, lunged, and did everything she was suppose to and didn't back down....**Is this the aggression that we are talking about?*, I didn't think this was aggression and its not something she does in everyday life, now I'm confused. She showed no fear and had a blast. At first she checked in with me to make sure that it was okay to do this, but once she understood, she did great. They were actually very impressed with her.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I disagree....well I think I disagree. She did well and they were happy with her. She has prey drive, but I wouldn't consider it an aggression(or is it). They were definitely interested in her prey drive, if she didn't have that then she would have not qualified. *She barked, lunged, and did everything she was suppose to and didn't back down....**Is this the aggression that we are talking about?*, I didn't think this was aggression and its not something she does in everyday life, now I'm confused. She showed no fear and had a blast. At first she checked in with me to make sure that it was okay to do this, but once she understood, she did great. They were actually very impressed with her.


Aggression doesn't imply fear. You must have prey drive as well as active aggression (some call that defensive drive. It's but one expression of defensive drive).


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Aggression doesn't imply fear. You must have prey drive as well as active aggression (some call that defensive drive. It's but one expression of defensive drive).


So I guess she does have aggression?? What are the other signs of defensive drive..are there any other signs? What is a good way to define ACTIVE aggression? Is this a good aggression, is there a such thing as a good aggression? I know she doesn't have any that are on the chart in the beginning of the thread...maybe thats all I know..I need to learn more!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Active aggression/When pressure is put on her, will she power up or back down?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Active aggression/When pressure is put on her, will she power up or back down?


She did not back down at all. It took all I had to hold on to her leash...I thought I was going to fall on my face. How about reactive? I'm guessing that active is better then reactive. I don't think she had any reactive aggression, but then again I don't know what I'm looking for.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> Rey: According to that chart (which I think their dominant aggression may be confused with some fear aggression), Rey has all but the displaced aggression. She sometimes even barks and lunges out the door defensively IN CASE something may be out there, so maybe there's a new category: Premeditated aggression.


Love it Akina gets so riled up and excited before bitework she does a lovely hold and bark..... at the air! Maybe this premeditated thing is genetic.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

llombardo said:


> She did not back down at all. It took all I had to hold on to her leash...I thought I was going to fall on my face. How about reactive? I'm guessing that active is better then reactive. I don't think she had any reactive aggression,* but then again I don't know what I'm looking for*.


Leerburg On Demand | Michael Ellis on the Different Forms of Dog Aggression - Part One
Leerburg On Demand | Michael Ellis on the Different Forms of Dog Aggression - Part Two
Leerburg On Demand | Michael Ellis on the Different Forms of Dog Aggression - Part Three
There are a few more here(if the link works!) Leerburg On Demand | Michael Ellis Videos


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Leerburg On Demand | Michael Ellis on the Different Forms of Dog Aggression - Part One
> Leerburg On Demand | Michael Ellis on the Different Forms of Dog Aggression - Part Two
> Leerburg On Demand | Michael Ellis on the Different Forms of Dog Aggression - Part Three
> There are a few more here(if the link works!) Leerburg On Demand | Michael Ellis Videos


Very interesting videos. From what I just watched, my dog has active and competitive aggression with a medium to high prey drive. Thanks for clearing that up for me


----------

